# ASROCK X-BOOST deaktivieren, nur wie?



## annboi (21. Dezember 2014)

Hey Leute, ich habe ein kleines Problem und zwar:
Ich habe von Anfang an X-Boost an meinem PC aktiviert und ich habe von Anfang an mini aufhänger von meinem PC die so 20-30 Sekunden dauern (da laden neue seiten nicht, programme usw...)
mein freund hat gesagt das es am xboost liegt mein problem ist jetzt ich habe überall geschaut ich weiss nicht wie man dieses xboost ausmacht, mein freund der meinen pc zusammengebaut hat hat das aktiviert aber er weiss auch nicht wie man es wieder deaktiviert. im uefi habe ich schon geschaut und nichts darüber gefunden, weiss jemand wie man das deaktivieren kann?


----------



## True Monkey (21. Dezember 2014)

Vllt genauso wie es auch aktiviert wurde 



> Die neue Generation der Trinity-APU verfügt über eine große Rechenleistung. Um die Power vollständig zu entfesseln hat ASRock exklusiv das X-Boost-Feature entwickelt. Das einfache Drücken von "X" während des Selbsttests (POST) beim Computerstart aktiviert die Funktion, so dass die CPU automatisch übertaktet und bis zu 15,77% mehr Leistung freigeschaltet wird. Wer hat gesagt, Overclocking wäre nur etwas für Profis und Magier? Alles was es benötigt, ist ein Klick und è voila!


----------



## annboi (21. Dezember 2014)

ich habe aber noch ein problem was ich vergessen habe zu erwähnen, wenn ich meinen PC starte kommt da nicht dieses Bild von Asrock sondern gleich willkommen bei windows oder windows wird gestartet oder was da auch immer kommt 
Mein freund weiss es aber leider auch nichtmehr deswegen habe ich das problem...
weiss jemand welche taste man drücken muss zum deaktivieren? das würde mir schon sehr helfen


----------



## zicco93 (21. Dezember 2014)

Resette am besten einfach das UEFI wenn da von "unwissenden" rumgepfuscht wurde.
Mainboard Batterie raus, 3 Min warten und wieder einsetzen.

*Wer aktiviert schon X-Boost. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯*


----------



## annboi (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich brauche doch nur diese Taste mehr brauche ich nicht.. :x


----------



## zicco93 (21. Dezember 2014)

annboi schrieb:


> Ich brauche doch nur diese Taste mehr brauche ich nicht.. :x



Monkey hat doch geschrieben dass es die Taste X auf deiner Tastatur ist.


Falls du das Anfangsbild ausgemacht hast, geh mit Entf. oder F2 ins UEFI und mach es wieder an bzw. dass es länger da bleibt.


----------



## annboi (21. Dezember 2014)

zicco93 schrieb:


> Monkey hat doch geschrieben dass es die Taste X auf deiner Tastatur ist.



muss ich also beim starten die taste "X" drücken um es zu deaktivieren?


----------



## True Monkey (21. Dezember 2014)

Inzwischen warte ich ja darauf ob er es merkt das ich die Antwort schon geschrieben habe.

Und wegen des fehlenden Asrock Screen .....blind drücken 
Genauso kommst du auch ins Bios ....nach dem starten einfach unentwegt "del" drücken bis das bios menue aufgeht 
Da könntest du dann das Asrock Logo wieder aktivieren


----------



## annboi (21. Dezember 2014)

Soll ich mein UEFI einfach auf Standardeinstellungen zurücksetzen? Ist dann auch das X-BOOST deaktiviert? Hat das auch andere folgen?


----------



## zicco93 (21. Dezember 2014)

Das Board befindet sich dann im Auslieferungszustand.


----------



## annboi (21. Dezember 2014)

Hat das aber auswirkungen auf mein Windows oder so? Ist da etwas weg? Treiber oder so?


----------



## Chimera (21. Dezember 2014)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Und wegen des fehlenden Asrock Screen .....blind drücken
> Genauso kommst du auch ins Bios ....nach dem starten einfach unentwegt "del" drücken bis das bios menue aufgeht




Hehe, ist wohl das Wunder des Fast Boot bzw. Very Fast Boot  Plötzlich merkt man, dass es doch gar nicht so vorteilhaft ist, wenn es so verdammt schnell bootet und man nicht mal mehr normal ins UEFI kommt


----------



## annboi (21. Dezember 2014)

das mit dem X funktioniert leider nicht...


----------



## zicco93 (21. Dezember 2014)

> annboi;7045246]Hat das aber auswirkungen auf mein Windows oder so? Ist da etwas weg? Treiber oder so?



Nein.



> das mit dem X funktioniert leider nicht...



Ich würde einfach das UEFI zurücksetzen.


----------

